# Why tank lids are important...



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Came home to find my z rock lithobate dried and shriveled up...










This is why lids are important boys and girls...

Anyone have a male replacement for sale? lol


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

oh wow that sucks..I dont have a lid on my tank either..just waiting for the day this happens to me


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

shrtmann said:


> oh wow that sucks..I dont have a lid on my tank either..just waiting for the day this happens to me


Buy a lid?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Awww.. 

Can't you CPR it? I've always been curious if there is a way to bring some fish back to life with some fish equivlent of CPR and possible shock pad something in water to ge tthem going again.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sometimes if you get home soon enough but usually not Neko lol

So sorry to see that.. D: Its happened to me a few times as well.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

AquaNeko said:


> Awww..
> 
> Can't you CPR it? I've always been curious if there is a way to bring some fish back to life with some fish equivlent of CPR and possible shock pad something in water to ge tthem going again.


lol I wish...it was quite shriveled up by the time I found him.

This tank shouldn't be around any longer so let's hope there's no more casualties. The inhabitants will all be moved to a tank WITH lids.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got lids to help with evaporation, but mostly cause my guys are splashers.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I've found that spring is when my fish jump the most. Do any of you guys notice seasonal changes in jumping? My guys have been quiet for months, but just this week, I've heard them hit the lid 3 times -- and I'm not home all the time. . .

Lids are definitely important. Sorry about your fishy.


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

All of my tanks are European style with over hanging lights... The aesthetics to me, as cruel as this sounds, are worth the risk and inconvenience of daily top ups. 

Anyway, sorry about your fish loss Miss Gucci


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks guys...

Evaporation loss is definitely an issue as well. This tank was not supposed to be a permanent placement for my peacocks. *sigh*

I just need to get their new home up and running asap...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

characinfan said:


> I've found that spring is when my fish jump the most. Do any of you guys notice seasonal changes in jumping? My guys have been quiet for months, but just this week, I've heard them hit the lid 3 times -- and I'm not home all the time. . .
> 
> Lids are definitely important. Sorry about your fishy.


DUnno about seasonal. I guess it depends where you place the tank? In the basement I don't think the temp swings are that much given the solid foundation and earth all around. Ground or higher I think maybe but I don't know. Never had that happen before.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> Buy a lid?


i am going to soon enough but mine so nasty from calcium and lime stains...and no funds to buy a one quite yet


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

shrtmann said:


> i am going to soon enough but mine so nasty from calcium and lime stains...and no funds to buy a one quite yet


Why not get a clear plastic bag (forgot how large your tank is) and cover it so the light can still go in while the top is covered. Clear bags can be found cheap at the dollar store and cut it up and cover as temp using some clear sticky tape to hold it down or what I'd use is gun tape as it's good o'l sticky goodness and not going to come off in a gust or something.

Er.. gun tape = duct tape.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol I would find that more of a hassle than being helpful. Plus my T5HOs would probably burn holes right through it. hehe


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree gucci...I have t5ho's and id think they'd start melting it a little. or maybe it'd shrink wrap i dunno....But ya i have a 75g tank and i think it'd be quite the eye sore too....

One day soon ill lid it up. Can definately tell the difference in evaporation. Used to only have to do a a WC every week..but now when i do a WC my water is alreadyt down about an inch or 2....


----------

